# 0-60, 0-100, 1/4 mile leaderboard



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

As with prior cars and prior forums, I'm looking to pull together a "leader board" for the forum on 0-60, 0-100 and 1/4 mile times.

If you have done any professional timing (i.e. VBOX), 1/4 mile timing (i.e. Santa Pod), or independent stuff (i.e. VAGCOM, iPhone), can you post up in the following format.

Forum Name, Model, Estimated Bhp/Lbft, stage of tune, 0-60*, 0-100*, 1/4 mile*, (*method used to record each)

For example...

boosted, 225TTC, 275bhp/290lbft, revo stage 1, 5.8 (VAGCOM), 14.0 (Crail), 14.05 @ 100.4 (Crail)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

275 on a stage 1 remap? Are you sure? Where did you get your BHP figure from?


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> 275 on a stage 1 remap? Are you sure? Where did you get your BHP figure from?


Remember with revo you can adjust boost and timing via SPS3  HB7/T6 for me.

Bhp and Lbft were done via VAGCOM, similar to the way the LIQUID does it.

Lets try and keep this on topic, not that fussed about the accuracy of the bhp/lbft, i included it just to give an indication of what its putting out. More interested in the times.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Caney-0-60 3.61secs,0-100mph 10.28,1/4 mile [email protected],top speed 165mph on 2 mile strip.Verified times at santapod,inters and using racelogic/v-box timing gear.


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Times are pointless without stating the cars modifications, surely this is what it's all about? not just "my car is quicker than yours" talk. I also think it is unfair to put times unless they have been recorded in a controlled environment such as a drag strip or a track with accurate specialised equipment. Also a proof of the record would be ideal and prevent the topic from going sour with people commenting on a person's accusations. Something like this would be a good idea

Name:
Model:
Modifications:
BHP Estimate or Actual Rolling road results 
1/4 mile Time:
0-60 time 
Place of record:
Weather conditions:
Tyres:
Approx weight or description of removed parts: ??? not sure on this one 
Picture of timing slip:

Just a thought


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

RPM-tuningsolutions said:


> Just a thought


keep 'em to yourself


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Fair enough :roll:


----------



## koskotas (Dec 1, 2008)

Name: Koskotas
Model: Audi TT MK1 ( BAM engine ) 2001
Modifications:Gaf Gaf Motorsport custom re-mapped, Forge DV, 3" downpipe with hight flow cat rest are stock 
BHP Actual Rolling road results : before downpipe and sport cat ( 265hp - 328Nm )
0-100 km time : 5.8 ( VAG-com )

After the correction of the ecu program i will try to post the power box results !


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

RPM-tuningsolutions said:


> Times are pointless without stating the cars modifications, surely this is what it's all about? not just "my car is quicker than yours" talk. I also think it is unfair to put times unless they have been recorded in a controlled environment such as a drag strip or a track with accurate specialised equipment. Also a proof of the record would be ideal and prevent the topic from going sour with people commenting on a person's accusations. Something like this would be a good idea
> 
> Name:
> Model:
> ...


The table will show whats been recorded via each method, and they can all be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Model: Audi TT MK1 225 BAM engine 2001
Modifications: totally stock hardware -Stage 1 software
Weather: Wet 
0-60 time : 5.8 VAG-com


----------



## b8yd k (Sep 18, 2008)

Name: Boyd
Model: 225 BAM
Modifications: Motech Remap, Pipercross Panel Filter
BHP Estimate: 275bhp est
1/4 mile Time: 14.01 @ 98.38 mph (1/8 mile 9.03 @ 76 mph)
0-60 time: 5.7 (recorded with Gmeter may not be accurate) Santa Pod don't give 0-60.
Place of record: Santa Pod
Weather conditions: Jet Dryed
Tyres: Eagle F1 225/45/17
Approx weight or description of removed parts: No rear seats, spare wheel and ballast removed.
Picture of timing slip: Can't be bothered to take it. Date was Sunday 26th October 2008.

Could have gone a little quicker if I didn't change gear just before the line, stupid idiot.


----------



## sukhiranu (Nov 17, 2018)

vstuning said:


> Model: Audi TT MK1 225 BAM engine 2001
> Modifications: totally stock hardware -Stage 1 software
> Weather: Wet
> 0-60 time : 5.8 VAG-com


That'a an amazing time for stock hardware!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

sukhiranu said:


> vstuning said:
> 
> 
> > Model: Audi TT MK1 225 BAM engine 2001
> ...


It's 6.3 as a factory standard

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

